# Salt spreader stand



## Yardvarkman (Jan 18, 2013)

I hate to leave my spreader in my truck when there isn't any need for it. This is my stand I built to remove my salt dogg v-box spreader.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice idea, just push it on and pull it off im guessing?


----------



## Yardvarkman (Jan 18, 2013)

In the truck


----------



## Yardvarkman (Jan 18, 2013)

Ya. It's so easy I use one hand


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Now thats a good stand! haha


----------



## mass1589 (Jan 24, 2011)

great idea!!


----------



## Yardvarkman (Jan 18, 2013)

Stays complete with the spinner still attached


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

good thinking. thats a bonus about poly spreaders that are electric, light weight!


----------



## Potomac Lawns (Jan 28, 2004)

I know its an old thread but I like the idea.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

When we take the 12 yard hopper out of the Ford L9000 I drive we set it on Jersey barriers. I'd think that Jersey barriers would work for a small hopper as well.


----------



## Yardvarkman (Jan 18, 2013)

mercer_me;2113049 said:


> When we take the 12 yard hopper out of the Ford L9000 I drive we set it on Jersey barriers. I'd think that Jersey barriers would work for a small hopper as well.


I'm sure they would work great. They might be a tad overkill since 2 people can carry this hopper. At least I know my spreader would be safe if there was a runaway truck.


----------



## Yardvarkman (Jan 18, 2013)

Potomac Lawns;2112873 said:


> I know its an old thread but I like the idea.


Thanks. It been in use for a few years now but I pretty much use it for summer storage. I have this and another truck that are designated plow and salt trucks all winter so spreaders don't come out until spring.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Do you worry about theft?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Yardvarkman;2113517 said:


> I'm sure they would work great. They might be a tad overkill since 2 people can carry this hopper. At least I know my spreader would be safe if there was a runaway truck.


For what you have your setup is perfect.


----------



## Yardvarkman (Jan 18, 2013)

thelettuceman;2113910 said:


> Do you worry about theft?


Not really. I actually leave keys in trucks most of the time. But everything is kept inside


----------



## PSOL99 (Oct 16, 2017)

Yardvarkman said:


> Not really. I actually leave keys in trucks most of the time. But everything is kept inside


I know this is an old thread..... do you have any building instructions?
This is a great idea!!


----------

